# Getting annoyed and paranoid



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

For three days in a row now Windows 7 has been doing updates on my lap top at about 10 minutes a pop. I have never understood what any of these updates are for but they usually only do them every week or so. Does anyone know what requires so much updating or is this just another form of spyware?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windows updates shouldn't be that frequent, normally only a few each month. I suspect malware.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If an update fails, it can cause more attempts at doing the update. Since it is a Microsoft problem, check the knowledge base there and if there isn't a cookie cutter solution, contact them directly.

I _LOATHE_ automatic updates and make them manual whenever possible. If a program or operating system is going to make changes every couple of days instead of once a month, the chances for corrupt files and failed updates skyrockets. The very concept is flawed, the way it is currently implemented.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

If you never installed SP1, microsoft will try to update you automatically as they are dropping support of Windows 7 without service pack 1 in a couple of weeks. These updates were scheduled to begin on March 19th - here's the MS blog with a bit more info: http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2013/03/18/windows-7-sp1-to-start-rolling-out-on-windows-update.aspx

It says if the install is interrupted it will start again after the next computer restart. Not saying this is what is going on, but the timing seems about right so you might want to check.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

First thing I do when I get a new machine, is to update the operating system, and then promptly disable the update function. Bandwidth is precious, and not to be wasted on frivolities...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I get irritated with slow computers. I turn off tons of the services in Windows just to speed it up. I do manually update it about once every couple of months which takes for ever, but it is disabled the majority of the time. 
Start-- control panel-- administrative tools-- services
Setting them to manual or disabled will help to speed up your computer drastically. You really should update every few weeks to be safe, but it slows down the computer so much, IMO it's not worth having on automatic all the time. There are tons of services you can disable, and still have the machine run well. Speed is paramount over bells and whistles to me.


----------

